# Show & tell?



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Any interest in those whom wish would post 1 or 2 pic's of anything they have made in the past? 

I would love to see more of the past builds, I know this area is for projects, but noticed mostly NEW project. 

I'm NOT talking build pic's just completed pieces. 

I will throw out a couple of my past pieces, and WELCOME your allowing me to see YOURS. 

Dale 

I will check my pic file now.......coming soon.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Since I'm online now I may as well start. These are my end tables with relief carved panels/doors.












http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/relief-carved-panels-41064/


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Coffee and end tables. All mortise and tennon construction.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*show & tell*

Here are a couple, made in the years past.

* Rings out of wood, well a few silver and white gold.

* Couple toys for Grand kids. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Great, HOPE MANY WILL SHARE, I JUST LOVE SEEING OTHER WORKS.

Dale in Indy


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

A bad pic of a piece I built several years back.All solid walnut.No ply.The top section has solid walnut beaded backboards.Bought two truckloads cheap at auction.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Side table with wood reclaimed from old barn - white oak. Built only with hand tools.


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

Here is a crib my wife and I built for our first grandchild.


Jim


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

A gun cabinet we built for a gift. sorry about the picture quality. It has three revolving gun racks two for rifle/shot gun and one for hand guns
Jim


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

WOW Dale is that really you asking people to show their work without any proof of it's construction 
by them or the methods they employed in doing it? :huh:

This is a bit like using a get out of jail free card.

Of all the things I've made my Napier Billycart is probably my favourite thing.
I believe in the states you call them Soapbox Racers.
Not because I like it the most, but because it's the one thing my son says he'd never sell!





































It's made from recycled material, all found at the local landfill.
Ones man's trash as they say!

I know you've seen it before but I had to put something on this tread.
Just to good an opportunity to miss!

Rep.


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

Dang!! Some really nice stuff here! Don't think my stuff is quite as nice. The grass is always greener, right? The trunk was for my fiancé and book match the boards after I ripped them in half. Gave it kind of a nice look. And I have this weird little niche here in CO, I build a lot of stands and canopies for aquariums, weird, but pays them bills! Oh yeah, the trunk has 200 hand cut dovetails! Fun!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

The only one that needs to prove their work is YOU Trevor, hehehe

Hope others wii show their works tooooooo!

Some nice stuff, don't be afraid to post MORE of your builds.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*I don't Have a lot of pics.*

I got rid of cell phone when I retired and my wife is the photographer in the family. So I don't get many photos taken of my stuff. But here is my birthday gift to my daughter.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Repliconics said:


> WOW Dale is that really you asking people to show their work without any proof of it's construction
> by them or the methods they employed in doing it? :huh:
> 
> This is a bit like using a get out of jail free card.
> ...


 That is amazing.I wish I still had the patience to do work like that but those days are gone.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*show & tell*

A church commissioned me to build two communion tables, so these are the two I designed, and built. 

I used 3/8" bending plywood, 5-layers, then bondo covered, and then walnut veneered. Note glass has long bevels at each end. The panels hanging below are stained glass. 

Since these were built they asked me to build a pulpit, so along the same lines I built such. It was made of solid walnut. 

They sit in the lobby during the week, and move to the sanctuary for Saturday evening, and Sunday services. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

pidge said:


> Dang!! Some really nice stuff here! Don't think my stuff is quite as nice. The grass is always greener, right? The trunk was for my fiancé and book match the boards after I ripped them in half. Gave it kind of a nice look. And I have this weird little niche here in CO, I build a lot of stands and canopies for aquariums, weird, but pays them bills! Oh yeah, the trunk has 200 hand cut dovetails! Fun!


 Nice work.I need to know if you married her or not?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

A few projects


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

mako1 said:


> Nice work.I need to know if you married her or not?


Thanks! May 31st!!!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

The first two desks I built.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Nothing fancy but i could't throw these pieces of wood away.
Made a couple of bookends.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

While there were lots of projects before these, they hold the most memories for me.

The first is a box I made when I could get back into the shop after my first stroke. The second is a clock I made to give to one of the Doctors at the VA who helped me recover from the second stroke.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Bless YOU,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

When I started building 2/3 scale I had no real intention of making motorcycles.
I only ever planed to build one to stand beside my T Model Ford C cab.

But now I'm on to my third motorcycle.
I think I enjoy building them because at 2/3 scale there's so much detail to deal with.
And because it's all so open there's no were to hide mistakes.
It's always a challenge building them.















1916 Ariel and Sidecar.









1920 Harley boardracer.

Rep.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Are YOU sure, dim dare aren't photo-shopped? 

Got any PROOF you made dim dare bikes?

Got to LOVE your work, LOL

Dale in Indy


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Great thread….these builds inspire me to keep working on my skills.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

From the mid 80's - Bolivian Rosewood footlocker, Birds Eye Maple accent, nitrocellulose lacquer finish


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Same era - Trophy Case in Walnut, Walnut Burl veneers, nitrocellulose lacquer finish


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow' dim dare throphys are big. What for?

Dale in Indy


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Built it for a Magnet High School for all their various academic and sports trophies. Fun project, built in several pieces for transporting. As I recall, it's about 10 to 12 feet long. The base and crown are separate pieces, the back is in 3-4 pieces with mirrors, and the doors and framing for beveled glass were each separate and assembled on site.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's another project for the same school - built their Lectern for the auditorium. It had to match the theme of the auditorium. White Oak, columns are veneered in Ash Burl, finish is nitrocellulose lacquer.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's a few of my favorites.










This is my first table. I made it for my wife.










This is the table I made for my daughter. 











This is the cedar chest I gave my daughter for a wedding gift.










And this is the cradle I made for my sons baby, my first grandchild.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Glad to be able to SEE you all's builds. 

Very nice collection of your skills,

Dale in Indy


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

I like these.


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

I quits my day job of 12 years so's I cans pursues a life of cabinet building. And that means that Is a broke fool now. So Is decideds to build my fiancé a card. And this is what's I comes up withs.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I built this media credenza awhile back. It has two file drawers, a printer pullout behind the tambour. And many other features.


----------



## RNK124 (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful Work to all !!!!!! Doing a lot of turning right now, have not done much flat work lately but after seeing all of this beautiful work it has sparked some ideas and I need to get back into the shop. Thanks for all the great pics


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

While not in the same class as some of the previous posts - cake plate for youngest daughter's wedding, and a tool case for one son.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey, they look very nice, don't pick on your works.

Thanks for posting,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Thomas Saunders (Jan 20, 2014)

I agree they are both great work so don't beat yourself up! The cake plate is amazing really like that idea. Thanks for sharing these great pieces.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Damn! You guys are good - Unbelievably Exceptional Craftsmen!! Those are all beautiful works. Ralph


----------

